# The truth about the origin of Covid-19



## mellowyellow (May 23, 2021)

FILE PHOTO: Security personnel keep watch outside the Wuhan Institute of Virology during the visit by the World Health Organization (WHO) team tasked with investigating the origins of the coronavirus disease (COVID-19), in Wuhan, Hubei province, China February 3, 2021. REUTERS/Thomas Peter/File Photo*REUTERS*


_WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Three researchers from China's Wuhan Institute of Virology (WIV) sought hospital care in November 2019, months before China disclosed the COVID-19 pandemic, the Wall Street Journal reported on Sunday, citing a previously undisclosed U.S. intelligence report._

_The newspaper said the report - which provides fresh details on the number of researchers affected, the timing of their illnesses, and their hospital visits - may add weight to calls for a broader probe of whether the COVID-19 virus could have escaped from the laboratory._

_The report came *on the eve of a meeting of the World Health Organization's decision-making body, which is expected to discuss the next phase of an investigation into the origins of COVID-19.*_

_A National Security Council spokeswoman had no comment on the Journal's report but said the Biden administration continued to have "serious questions about the earliest days of the COVID-19 pandemic, including its origins within the Peoples Republic of China."_

*Reply*


----------



## Don M. (May 23, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 166339
> FILE PHOTO: Security personnel keep watch outside the Wuhan Institute of Virology during the visit by the World Health Organization (WHO) team tasked with investigating the origins of the coronavirus disease (COVID-19), in Wuhan, Hubei province, China February 3, 2021. REUTERS/Thomas Peter/File Photo*REUTERS*
> 
> 
> ...


Given the lack of "transparency" from China....on almost anything...I doubt that we will ever know the Real origin of this virus.  I do not buy their claim that this came from a market which was selling bats for human consumption.  The fact that the virus originated at, or near, a Chinese lab that most likely was engaging in biological research, I think the origin is fairly obvious.


----------



## Millyd (May 23, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Given the lack of "transparency" from China....on almost anything...I doubt that we will ever know the Real origin of this virus.  I do not buy their claim that this came from a market which was selling bats for human consumption.  The fact that the virus originated at, or near, a Chinese lab that most likely was engaging in biological research, I think the origin is fairly obvious.


100% agree with you @Don M.
I stand to be corrected , however in my lifetime  ( 66) I’ve never know of a virus that closed the whole world down to a slow crawl like COVID has


----------



## Murrmurr (May 23, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Given the lack of "transparency" from China....on almost anything...I doubt that we will ever know the Real origin of this virus.  I do not buy their claim that this came from a market which was selling bats for human consumption.  The fact that the virus originated at, or near, a Chinese lab that most likely was engaging in biological research, I think the origin is fairly obvious.


Yeah, I think most people (including myself) agree with you. Pretty much a no-brainer, imo.


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2021)

It is looking increasingly like the Wuhan Lab, which was researching and manipulating corona viruses, did not take sufficient handling precautions and this virus leaked into the general population.  

That the Chinese government lied, covered up, and did its best to avoid detection of their lab's sloppiness is no surprise. 

The most transparent of countries would have been loath to admit fault for such a colossal blunder - and even on the best of days China is far from aboveboard.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 24, 2021)

The fly in the ointment of these origin theories is the extent of U.S. participation in and funding of the Wuhan Lab, if any.


----------



## chic (May 24, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> The fly in the ointment of these origin theories is the extent of U.S. participation in and funding of the Wuhan Lab, if any.


In 2015 the president ordered this vaccine experiment in the Wuhan lab to stop because he thought it was too dangerous. In 2017 they were given the green light again and this is the result.


----------



## chic (May 24, 2021)

chic said:


> In 2015 the president ordered this vaccine experiment in the Wuhan lab in which America was participating to stop because he thought it was too dangerous. In 2017 they were given the green light again and this is the result.


----------

